# Brand New Baler Damage, What to expect?



## windyhill (May 26, 2015)

Hi everyone, a month ago bought a new small square baler New Holland BC5070, we have baled aprox. 1200 bales with it. As i was finishing up a field, i tried to lift the hydraulic pickup reel, and it wouldn't move. After a closer look, I noticed a loose bolt and other missing bolts on the left side of the pickup. (looking from the front of baler). also noticed that the pickup bands have cause some damaged to the frame. I called the dealer this morning, they told me that the service department will get a hold of me. no phone call yet. What should I expect from the dealer/New Holland? should the repair it? Replace it?

I hate the idea of having a brand new expensive machine repaired when their assembly was at fault. appreciate your opinions.


----------



## 10ecfarmer (Jun 9, 2015)

Take pictures, several !!


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

windyhill said:


> Hi everyone, a month ago bought a new small square baler New Holland BC5070, we have baled aprox. 1200 bales with it. As i was finishing up a field, i tried to lift the hydraulic pickup reel, and it wouldn't move. After a closer look, I noticed a loose bolt and other missing bolts on the left side of the pickup. (looking from the front of baler). also noticed that the pickup bands have cause some damaged to the frame. I called the dealer this morning, they told me that the service department will get a hold of me. no phone call yet. What should I expect from the dealer/New Holland? should the repair it? Replace it?
> 
> I hate the idea of having a brand new expensive machine repaired when their assembly was at fault. appreciate your opinions.


NO PDI done, obviously


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

You are prly SOL.Pretty common for owners manuals to say check bolts after first 10?? hrs of operation.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

1200 bales isn't 10 hours.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Lostin55 said:


> 1200 bales isn't 10 hours.


Thats the point it's well over 10 hrs.Should of been caught well before 1200 bales if it was loose from the begining.Daily maintence is to check the machine over = 10 hrs


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

swmnhay said:


> Thats the point it's well over 10 hrs.Should of been caught well before 1200 bales if it was loose from the begining.Daily maintence is to check the machine over = 10 hrs


120 bales per hour on a brand new small square is creeping. No way that's 10 hours.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I run a NH 316 mid size baler I can bale 1200 bales in four hours now sweat . I would be on the phone a asap get down here and fix my baler. I know some guys that bale 2500 bales a day on a short day with a 5070. Call the dealer demand answers.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

I can see both sides of this discussion and they both have merits My guess is it going to come down how well you get a long with your dealer and if he values your business.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I agree with Thorim. It will come down to what kind of stuff your dealer is made of and probably what type of relationship you have with them. I think this is an escalating problem. I had a NH258 rake, bought new. Raking the first 5 ac, noticed a pull on tractor, looked back and the whole basket had dropped down. Silly people had not tightened bolds on the swing links that hold the basket to the lift arms connected to the crank. Some weeks later, I was walking through the NH dealer lot with my friend who is my salesman, and we were discussing the incident (of course, everyone is baffled) and looked at a brand new discbine which had a bolt that was not tight that was not going to be used in the assembly process. Now this should have come from the factory tight, period. I am not suggesting that this is unique to NH nor do I think it is. Had a tractor delivered from JD that had a baler monitor installed where the bolt was not tightened for the electric cable, cost me a service call. Just not enough investment nor quality control. its on us guys, unfortunate, but that is the reality. It is yours when it comes up the driveway and you might as well not trust that anyone has filled the oil, etc. I see this with the Coops, etc. "We sprayed per the instructions, not on us. You sprayed, it's on you. period.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

bought a new double rowse sickle mower 3 years ago. One gear box was never filled with oil from the factory and neither the dealer or I checked it. Gearbox made it for about 200 acres or more before it smoked and locked up. Shoulda noticed something sooner but Dad was running it with a cabbed tractor and never heard anything till it locked up. Called the dealer and he sent out a new gearbox that we installed and got back to cutting. I learned to never assume anything on new equipment and always check gearboxes and things before use.

I'd think if your dealer is good he'll warranty it.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Me bad I was thinking it was a large sq baler.

Yea the dealer should help you out.

But on the other hand it had to be makeing alot of noise I would think.


----------



## windyhill (May 26, 2015)

Hey Guys, Finally the dealer call me back, they are sending a service rep in the morning to see the damage. To answer some questions. I took delivery of baler with a green ribbon stated it was ready to bale. I have about 6 hours on baler. when this happened. only noticed it when I went to raise the pickup (hydraulic), and it didn't move. Ill keep you posted on what happens tomorrow. Ill post pics too. Thanks


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Got a new 5070 hayliner and some what same issues. Quality control at factory is less than desired in my book


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Walking through the dealer's lot with the kids. New compact utility tractor sitting right out front, the spot of honor, oil on the gravel underneath. Quality control and observant sales people.


----------



## Flacer22 (Oct 31, 2009)

Kinda apples to oranges here but I worked at an auto factory recently. There was not a single bolt nut or fastener on any vheicle period that was not computer controlled for correct tightness and run down torques. In fact when bought my truck I requested all this data from them and can see exactly what time and torque every single bolt and nut on my truck is. So imo if auto companies are doing it then its on the manufacturer to make it right. I don't care if it's a seat belt on a car or a hitch bolt on a baler both could cost someone there life and that's a lawsuit no company wants.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Flacer22 said:


> Kinda apples to oranges here but I worked at an auto factory recently. There was not a single bolt nut or fastener on any vheicle period that was not computer controlled for correct tightness and run down torques. In fact when bought my truck I requested all this data from them and can see exactly what time and torque every single bolt and nut on my truck is. So imo if auto companies are doing it then its on the manufacturer to make it right. I don't care if it's a seat belt on a car or a hitch bolt on a baler both could cost someone there life and that's a lawsuit no company wants.


Farmers are a lot more forgiving than car/truck buyers


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Trillium Farm said:


> Farmers are a lot more forgiving than car/truck buyers


And we SHOULDN'T BE, not for what new equipment costs!

I got a "Monday morning" tractor once. Ford 5610S. It ran fine doing fall tillage work, then I got a job shredding a small patch of overgrown bahia and smutgrass behind a guy's house for his family reunion and their annual family volleyball game. I was shredding it down when suddenly the PTO quit. The tractor was under warranty, so the dealer came down 100 miles and picked it up and took it to the shop in Shiner. Found the hydraulic pump was shot, full of shavings. They put a new one in and brought it back, and I did some shredding in our own pasture, and not long after, the PTO quit again. Dealer came and got it and found the pump shot again, full of shavings. Started doing some research to find where the shavings were coming from. Turns out the rear center housing hadn't been machined right-- the PTO thrust bearing was wearing directly on the cast iron casing and milling out shavings due to the clearances being all wrong. They had to replace the entire center rear housing and flush the transmission housing and axles while it was all apart. Worked fine ever since (over a decade).

Figured "that's what I get for buying a Mexico tractor" but the truth is, it can happen ANYWHERE. When I was in mechanic's school, one of my instructors was telling us stories from when he worked at a Cadillac dealership as a mechanic. Had a car coming in with a PO'd customer saying it made a terrible clanging noise in turns or rough road. They went over it with a fine tooth comb and couldn't find anything, TWICE, but the guy kept swearing it was making noise and was mad as a hornet. Finally the third time the service manager told him "tear the whole dash apart til you figure out what's wrong. After removing everything on the inside of the car down the firewall, he noticed a piece of tape and string taped to the firewall. He pulled it out and found a string of washers tied to it every so often, which had been lowered down in between two layers of sheet metal in the firewall, with a note taped to the end to the effect "ha-ha mo-fo, bet ya had fun finding this!" Everybody involved was extremely PO'd but happy to have it fixed. Wonder if they ever managed to track down who did it at the factory and fire them??

Later! OL J R


----------



## windyhill (May 26, 2015)

Update:

Yesterday morning, service rep came to the farm to look at damage. Well, we found a lot more bent metal than i have noticed at first. Rep agreed that factory failed to bolt the pickup properly, but it wasn't his call, that someone from dealership will get a hold of me. This morning got the phone call. They wanted to pick it up and fix it. I'm beginning to lose my patience a this point so I told them that I bought a baler less than 30 days ago, brand new so we wouldn't have to deal with down equipment (time=$) and we don't have a baler now and is costing us money.

I don't think is fair for us nor anyone to have to pay that much for a baler and 1) not have one when u need it and 2)have to pay on something that its frame was bent, heated, repaired, etc.

It was not our mistake/neglect, it was lack of quality on their part.

they are to get back to us on that, so we will see. Hopefully will get solved soon.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

windyhill said:


> Update:
> 
> Yesterday morning, service rep came to the farm to look at damage. Well, we found a lot more bent metal than i have noticed at first. Rep agreed that factory failed to bolt the pickup properly, but it wasn't his call, that someone from dealership will get a hold of me. This morning got the phone call. They wanted to pick it up and fix it. I'm beginning to lose my patience a this point so I told them that I bought a baler less than 30 days ago, brand new so we wouldn't have to deal with down equipment (time=$) and we don't have a baler now and is costing us money.
> 
> ...


Let us know how they will solve it!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I like your attitude.....


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I wouldn't be so sure that the bent parts are gonna be heated and straightened. Most machinery manufacturers would rather throw new parts at something as opposed to paying the dealer warranty labor, as they get parts much cheaper than paying 95% of shop rate.

When I worked in the shop, warranty repair was parts replacing, the only heating/pounding was done as a temporary repair, and fixed the issue correctly in the off season.


----------



## lfc (Jun 23, 2010)

From my recent experience with CNH on my TS6020 tractor, they are going to do nothing more than patch it as well as they can, and not care if it is right at the end or not. My brand new tractor was tied up for months with a clutch issue, and in the end after not being able to fix it they offered me a new $60 clutch cable if they happened to come out with a new design within the next year. It is too bad, as I feel they still make some great equipment but could care less about you after the sale. My dealer tried as hard as they could, but the regional rep was worthless. He suggested I contact a lawyer at one point.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

lfc said:


> From my recent experience with CNH on my TS6020 tractor, they are going to do nothing more than patch it as well as they can, and not care if it is right at the end or not. My brand new tractor was tied up for months with a clutch issue, and in the end after not being able to fix it they offered me a new $60 clutch cable if they happened to come out with a new design within the next year. It is too bad, as I feel they still make some great equipment but could care less about you after the sale. My dealer tried as hard as they could, but the regional rep was worthless. He suggested I contact a lawyer at one point.


Wow, I knew there was a reason I choose Deere........oooops


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> Wow, I knew there was a reason I choose Deere........oooops


It's cuz you didn't know any better, but we all make mistakes in life Dawg....


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Deere apparently had a problem with the kingpin bushing and bearing in the 6M series. Did a factory recall. Called one day and arranged to pick up my 6115M. Got it back a few days later with an entirely new front end (fwd). Shop manager said about 6K. I had not had any issues but the recall standard apparently was, if the bearing was compromised in any way, change out the front end. Worked around my schedule and had it back in the promised number of days. Can't beat that with a stick.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

This is what I hate about dealing with the public. Most people are easy to get along with and will give you a chance to make things right before they go off the deep end. Being pro active is one thing but demonizing the dealer before he even has a chance to asses the problem and given a chance to rectify the problem is another.

We all like to have problems corrected immediately, but sometimes the solution is just not available at the time, such as the clutch cable. While JD replaced the axle for Hayman, there were other individuals who had the problem before him, and the PIP, that were probably just as upset about their FWD failing.

There will be time to judge the outcome and remember none of us has seen the damage that was described to us. We are reacting to words and without any. ANY, infromation to substantiate the claims the dealer will not make it right.

Sorry if I infuriated some of you, but sometimes you need to look at the other side of the issue and examine both sides auguments before coming to a decision.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

mike10 said:


> This is what I hate about dealing with the public. Most people are easy to get along with and will give you a chance to make things right before they go off the deep end. Being pro active is one thing but demonizing the dealer before he even has a chance to asses the problem and given a chance to rectify the problem is another.
> 
> We all like to have problems corrected immediately, but sometimes the solution is just not available at the time, such as the clutch cable. While JD replaced the axle for Hayman, there were other individuals who had the problem before him, and the PIP, that were probably just as upset about their FWD failing.
> 
> ...


I agree mike10....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

mike10 said:


> This is what I hate about dealing with the public. Most people are easy to get along with and will give you a chance to make things right before they go off the deep end. Being pro active is one thing but demonizing the dealer before he even has a chance to asses the problem and given a chance to rectify the problem is another.
> 
> We all like to have problems corrected immediately, but sometimes the solution is just not available at the time, such as the clutch cable. While JD replaced the axle for Hayman, there were other individuals who had the problem before him, and the PIP, that were probably just as upset about their FWD failing.
> 
> ...


Wow, a bit touchy are we......who exactly are you talking about "the public"? You mean the guys that come in and plunk down theyre hard earned money? 
Sounds like the distric manager is the one who should upset you mike.....not the guys paying through the nose and ears for equipment.....there is no excuse for any tractor being tied up for months dues to a faulty cable, I wonder if he could forego payments while they rectified the situation.
In terms of the OP, I really don't know who said anything about a dealer not making it right anyways......I hope they do, he paid his hard earned money for it, and as farmers we always seem to be the last guy standing with a checkbook in our hands.....IDK if that makes me "the public" or not, but I prefer to take the stance that I can spend said $ with anyone I please, make me happy and I'll reciprocate, if not, I'll go elsewhere in the future.....it's really purty simple.


----------



## lfc (Jun 23, 2010)

Perhaps I should explain a little more about my clutch cable issue. Within less than 200 hours from new, the clutch pedal started sticking to the point where you could feel the pedal not coming up with your foot. This made it impossible to hitch up to anything or take off without a lurch. CNH apparently knew they had an issue, as they soon released a new clutch pedal and a service bulletin outlining a few things to check. Nothing solved the problem on my tractor. The dealer ended up splitting it five or six times, changing out the clutch, Dual Command front housing, throwout bearing, and a couple of clutch cables. They finally cut a hole in the floor of the cab and rigged up a solid linkage from an open station TS6020. Clutch worked fine then, but the noise when you pushed the clutch down sounded like the world was ending inside the cab. I lived with that for a year, and finally sent the old clutch cable to a cable shop to have a new one built. $180 later, it works like it should and is quiet again. If only CNH had tried that early on. I had other issues with the remote valve that was finally replaced after the third time it was in for repairs, needed a new injection pump after 300 hours, and had a few wiring issues too. More issues with this TS6020 than all my other Fords combined. Like the 5610S it was made in Mexico, but my clutch issue was a design problem, not a quality issue.

My dealer did offer me another tractor to use, but I have others so I didn't have to take them up on their offer. And I know that if I had an issue with any piece of equipment, my dealer would have something down here for me to use the next day. They try really hard to make things right. Still, I'm completely disgusted with how CNH corporate was basically no help to my dealer. Granted, I now have a working tractor but with a hole cut in the floor and a lot of hours invested on my part fighting this fro two years, but I'm happy with it again at least. I've since bought more NH equipment and will continue to support them, but I still feel I was not treated fairly.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

I knew I would get some upset, but unless you have been on the receiveing end of an ass chewing before you have even been given a chance to rectify the problem can you understand the other side. Fortuneately those situations have been rare.

I do not like the way CNH, JD, Agco operate and I certainly do not understand some of their reasoning. These companies are getting rid of the experienced people, either by retirement or force, and replacing them with people who have not had the real world experience or knowledge of the people they are replacing.

The customer is not innocent either. They demand more for less, so what do we get? We get tractors and equipment flowing into this country from around the world and less face it, it is not the same quality as previously.

The dealer has to shoulder some of the blame also. Many put inexperienced people in charge of setting up this equipment. I cringe when we transfer in equipment because I have to go over everything and the things I have seen bewilders me. I read about the problems people have with their new equipment and I can understand why. Some of the equipment we get from other dealers would not work the way we get it from them. After over 40 years of doing this job a passing glance will often click something in my mind that something is not right, a loose bolt, a part missing or something else. Even then there is no guarentee that I have found all the problems. I don't know how many people would have noticed the mounting bolts loose on the pickup. I probably would not have, but to blame the dealer because this was missed during predelivery is a stretch.

Computer aided design is also part of the problem because the programs are getting so sophisticated that the companies feel they can cut back on the actual field testing.

I will be the first to agree that some problems are not dealt with as fast as I would like and believe me I have passed it along.

The cable issue should never had happened and there was a PIP on many models but that does not help the people who had the early failures. All companies have their PIPs so this is not just a NH issue. How would you answer the following question of a JD PIP? JD issued a PIP for a large number of their 4wd articulated tractors. The pip is going back at least 10 years I believe. Now would you say JD is doing a great service because they are going back that many years, or would you say why did it take 10 years to come up with a solution? This PIP is a safety issue because of the drive shaft failing and taking out the steering hydraulics. The people who have been injured and have had propery damaged probaly are wondering why it took 10 years.

I guess what I am trying to get across is to be civil and work with the dealer. There is always time to kick ass if the solution does not agree with you.


----------



## windyhill (May 26, 2015)

mike10 said:


> This is what I hate about dealing with the public. Most people are easy to get along with and will give you a chance to make things right before they go off the deep end. Being pro active is one thing but demonizing the dealer before he even has a chance to asses the problem and given a chance to rectify the problem is another.
> 
> We all like to have problems corrected immediately, but sometimes the solution is just not available at the time, such as the clutch cable. While JD replaced the axle for Hayman, there were other individuals who had the problem before him, and the PIP, that were probably just as upset about their FWD failing.
> 
> ...


I can see where you coming from with your input, but the reason why I haven't show you the pictures of the damage, nor said anything negative in regards to the dealer, is because i'm giving everyone involved a fair chance to do whats right. Keep in mind that everyday that goes by, I'm getting charged for the baler( finance charges, interest). they don't stop. also, we have 120 days to bale as much as possible so we can make our equipment payments. guess what, its very crucial for things to get right very promptly. If I was a dealer and you my customer I wouldn't see it any other way. Time is of essence here.I wouldn't sell ice cream in the north pole.

Go buy a Car that loses its tires on its way home, pay for a taxi, for every time you go to work and back home, and tell the dealer to take its time, that you understand that this issues take time. Im sure that is exactly what we would do.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

mike10 said:


> This is what I hate about dealing with the public. Most people are easy to get along with and will give you a chance to make things right before they go off the deep end. Being pro active is one thing but demonizing the dealer before he even has a chance to asses the problem and given a chance to rectify the problem is another.
> 
> We all like to have problems corrected immediately, but sometimes the solution is just not available at the time, such as the clutch cable. While JD replaced the axle for Hayman, there were other individuals who had the problem before him, and the PIP, that were probably just as upset about their FWD failing.
> 
> ...


I have zero sympathy for a dealer.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

mike10 said:


> I knew I would get some upset, but unless you have been on the receiveing end of an ass chewing before you have even been given a chance to rectify the problem can you understand the other side. Fortuneately those situations have been rare.
> I do not like the way CNH, JD, Agco operate and I certainly do not understand some of their reasoning. These companies are getting rid of the experienced people, either by retirement or force, and replacing them with people who have not had the real world experience or knowledge of the people they are replacing.
> The customer is not innocent either. They demand more for less, so what do we get? We get tractors and equipment flowing into this country from around the world and less face it, it is not the same quality as previously.
> The dealer has to shoulder some of the blame also. Many put inexperienced people in charge of setting up this equipment. I cringe when we transfer in equipment because I have to go over everything and the things I have seen bewilders me. I read about the problems people have with their new equipment and I can understand why. Some of the equipment we get from other dealers would not work the way we get it from them. After over 40 years of doing this job a passing glance will often click something in my mind that something is not right, a loose bolt, a part missing or something else. Even then there is no guarentee that I have found all the problems. I don't know how many people would have noticed the mounting bolts loose on the pickup. I probably would not have, but to blame the dealer because this was missed during predelivery is a stretch.
> ...


Nicely put Mike10. I was a summer employee for an AC dealer 50 yrs ago and was used to assemble new equipment with virtually no instruction so this is not new. Also, the same JD dealer that shined in the front axle deal sent my bush hog back with the blades installed backwards. No brands are immune and some dealers are just better than others, kinda like people.

Btw, if you really want to experience the feeling of you win for losing with the public, try being a local govt dept head for a week in a dept that has a high level of interaction with the public, like solid waste or parks and rec-you are always wrong even when you are right!


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Hayman 1, I was on the local school board for 16 years, I know what you mean.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Having dealt with "the public" for over 20 years in a retail business, I am certainly aware of what it means and the intricacies of handling irate customers. I sold my business back in 1998 to another company and walked away and never looked back......I too was tired of dealing with John Q Public. But I realized then and I realize now that I would have been bankrupt if not for John Q, so I always have had a love/hate relationship. I would offer you or anyone else a suggestion, if you get tired of " dealing with the public" you should probably sell/retire/move cause it ain't gettin any better......perhaps it's morphed and it's not the business for you anymore. I'm now farming and I only have my crops,Mother Nature, and employees to deal with.....and of course the equipment dealers, but I don't put up with much from them as I'm now the customer......the shoe is now on the other foot but I haven't forgotten where I came from.


----------



## lfc (Jun 23, 2010)

Mike 10,

Was there another PIP on the clutch cable other than the one I saw? I would have to look for it as I have it here somewhere, but it talked about making sure the cable was routed properly, adding clips to hold it over the transmission, making sure the lower clevis didn't hit the fuel tank bracket, etc.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It is our country....we have become a country of ignorance. We have dumbed down our education process and now are forced to hire unqualified people at every level of the business world. We teach topics in school that have no value in the business world or life in general. We are dealing with the fruit of our education system and the priorities that have been mandated by a largely incapable, greedy Congressional system.

It has to do with a lot more than mechanics.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Ifc, I am not sure what all was involved with the PIP since I do not work on the tractors, but I know we have had too much cable problems with several models. Hopefully that is behind us since we have not had an issue lately. Nothing more embarrasing then to deliver a new tractor and can not unload it because the cable failed between the time you loaded the tractor and the time to unload it.

Somedevildawg, as I get older it is harder to put up with the buisness in general. I put more pressure on myself then the customers do. We have good customers and I will bend over backwards for them, but I will not tolerate being dressed down. I was recently discussing a problem with the NH area service manager and he was questioning me about how many complaints I was getting. I told him I have not received any complaints from the customers, while the customers may have been satisfied I was not.

windyhill, this is how I would handle your situation. If the parts were not readilly available, and a loaner not available, and if cutting, heating, and welding would get you back in the field, then I would cut, heat, and weld so the baler could be used. I would then come back later and fix the problem the correct way. My goal is to have no hay get wet or ruined. If it means working to 10 or 11 at night or going in at 3:30 in the morning that is what I would do and have done this year and in past years.

vol, It is just not the education system but the whole entitlement society we have now. When we have politicians preaching everything in life should be equal and free, we end up with people who really believe that someone else owes them the finest things in life without having to do any work on their own.

bonfire, sympathy is not what I am looking for. I know there are problems out there with dealers, I see it in our area also. If I had to deal with them I would probably be with you. I just want you to know that there are still a few of us there that do care what happens with their customers since they are our friends and neighbors. When you loose your family owned dealerships the farmers just become a number that only matters if the number is of a high enough net worth.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

We have a lot of salespeople, sales managers and service folks at dealerships/manufactures that have never made a crop in their life.....it's hard to appreciate just what it means unless you've "been there and done that"
Case in point.....recently had a few issues with the net wrap on my NH 450 rollabelt, just didn't put enuf net on the bale sometimes. Out of 700 bales about 20 were not wrapped 2.75 times barely even 1.....I call the dealership and alert them to the problem......now, they probably have no idea the problem that it creates in the field when bales suddenly break open in the winrow or as soon as you pick them up. He doesn't have to go get the Tedder from another field 10 miles away....he doesn't have to unhook the baler and hook back up to the rake.....he doesn't have to pick up the net wrap out of the field....he doesn't have to unhook the baler and reattach the baler and then go bale the field that you should have been through with hours ago, except for a mechanical difficulty. I don't know what the answer is, better training, better education, better quality control, a company wide policy to build a quality product and back it up with "stand with you agreement" idk, but I know some of them just don't "get it". Kudos to those in your area, I'd prolly bought a boat load of red and blue from you if I was in that neck.....


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Sometimes it comes down to who you are dealing with at the dealership. I had a issue with one of my Deere's. They didn't have the part in stock. Counter guy asked if I had hay down. When I said yes be sent a mechanic out to the used line and pulled the part right then and there. The other guy at the counter wouldn't. The aforementioned parts guy also uses customers history to deal with serial number breaks. The latter guy isn't even aware they exist. Same dealership ten feet from each and a completely different world.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

mike10 If more dealers were as dedicated to their customers as you are we wouldn't be having this conversation. That being said at one time most dealers were like you a family business, they served their friends family neighbors they cared, unfortunately the business culture in this country has shifted from taking care of the customer to fleecing them for as much money as they can, bigger is not always better and it doesn't stop with the customer, look how employees are being treated, all these big corporations care about is the bottom line how much money can we make. When employees are treated badly there is no pride in their work they don't care if the product is made right all they care about is getting their 40 hours collecting their check, quality be damned I got mine attitude. A salute to you mike10 a rare dying breed of business in this country today sadly...

If I had a solution I'd be a rich man.......


----------



## windyhill (May 26, 2015)

[sharedmedia=gallery:albums:385]

Hi everyone, enclosed you will find the pictures of the baler damage previously discussed. The purchase was actually 15 days prior to the damage.

Dealer finally called and they are sending a new one tomorrow. Thank you all for the comments and suggestions. I don't have anything negative to say about the dealer, but manufacturer should pay closer attention to details. it is expensive for us and for them to have down time or unhappy customers dealing with lack of quality. Hopefully this discussion will help someone else in the future.One more subject for the record books.

thanks


----------



## Jay in WA (Mar 21, 2015)

Looks like it should be pretty easy for them to fix. New feeder floor, some bands on the pickup and bolt the hanger back on correctly.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

windyhill said:


> Hi everyone, enclosed you will find the pictures of the baler damage previously discussed. The purchase was actually 15 days prior to the damage.
> Dealer finally called and they are sending a new one tomorrow. Thank you all for the comments and suggestions. I don't have anything negative to say about the dealer, but manufacturer should pay closer attention to details. it is expensive for us and for them to have down time or unhappy customers dealing with lack of quality. Hopefully this discussion will help someone else in the future.One more subject for the record books.
> thanks


Glad to hear it is getting made right.

In a perfect world dealer would have had new one out the next day. World is not perfect though. That isn't cheap or free for said dealer. And to make it work and keep lights on and doors open, it may mean more cost on the baler and possibly a lost sale.

Manufacturer knows people will complain. But as of yet keep buying the products.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

deadmoose said:


> Glad to hear it is getting made right.
> 
> In a perfect world dealer would have had new one out the next day. World is not perfect though. That isn't cheap or free for said dealer. And to make it work and keep lights on and doors open, it may mean more cost on the baler and possibly a lost sale.
> 
> Manufacturer knows people will complain. But as of yet keep buying the products.


IMHO The dealer bears as much responsibility as the manufacturer in as much as he did not perform PDI. Had he done it he would have discovered the flaw, PDI that the buyer paid for. don't feel sorry for the dealer, on this one he was the maker of his own misfortune.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Some of the dealers here have no concept of complete square baler operations(workings) as it has become a disappearing way of making hay....so they do not sell many and the younger guys that have replaced the old heads as mechanics are really foreign to square balers. Not that what happened to windyhill is ok, but I can see it happening.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ur right mike, when my baler was delivered to me (1837) the twine wasn't even close to being correct....completely different routing method from one side to the other.....neither of them correct


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> Some of the dealers here have no concept of complete square baler operations(workings) as it has become a disappearing way of making hay....so they do not sell many and the younger guys that have replaced the old heads as mechanics are really foreign to square balers. Not that what happened to windyhill is ok, but I can see it happening.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Even the LG Sq balers are foreign to local dealers here.had a twine customer get a mechanic from 400?miles away to service- rebuild his baler.He said local mechanic didn't have a clue.Says it runs like a sewing machine now after $7000 rebuild.

The local NH dealer had a baler guy that was 65ish when they closed he was the only one that worked on the balers,especially the knotters.

Here we have planter and combine schools put on by dealers in the winter.Go out west to Colarado they have baler schools.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Welcome to the modern farm equipment dealership. The people who know the older equipment are retiring and the next gereration are not interested if it does not have a computer. So, whidh is worse, the old people who do not want to deal with the new equipment or the young people who do not want to deal with the old equipment. I myself would like to turn the clock back on some ot this equipment.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

mike10 said:


> I myself would like to turn the clock back on some ot this equipment.


Well I think most of us would mike....after being exposed to the electronic world, most of us realize that it is a very short-lived one. And it has taken the consumer almost totally out of the repair scenarios....by design of course.

Regards, Mike


----------

